# THE GESTALT MAN - A Psychological Thriller



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

*THE GESTALT MAN*
A Psychological Thriller
By
Anthony E. Cardenas

*Synopsis*:
Michael Jeck suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder as a result of a series of traumatic incidents in his childhood. He has five separate and individual personalities-Kara, a brainy, intellectual woman trained as a medical examiner; Nick, an aggressive hit first ask questions later guy; Alex, the suave, sophisticated, educated man; Telly, a brainy teenager who is an expert with computers and technology; and Sara, a mute eight year old girl who creates mature, beautiful works of art to express herself.

Thanks to years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck has managed to gain control over his five other personalities, not by suppressing them, but by living with them. He then uses their specific skills and talents to form a kind of think tank, capable of effectively solving complex and difficult crimes. In this way, he and his five personalities function as a unified whole, rather than individual parts-a truly gestalt personality.

Michael Jeck is now a special agent with the FBI and has garnered a reputation as an eccentric genius that can solve any case. Recently, however, he has been unable to crack a strange series of murders that appear to be completely different but also thinly connected to each other. Concerned that his top agent may be psychologically unfit, the Assistant Director of the FBI decides to assign Jeck a partner for the very first time.

Enter Grayson O'Neal, an FBI agent from the behavioral sciences division, whose mysterious past and strange eagerness to work with Agent Jeck causes a newfound tension amongst the normal "group" dynamic.

Together, Jeck and Grayson work to solve the mystery of the serial killings, at the same time trying to come to terms with their respective pasts, and their uncertain futures.

*Warning*: If this was a movie, it would be Rated R. This work contains Violence, Sex, Disturbing Themes, and is intended for a Mature Audience.

THE GESTALT MAN is available on Amazon Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

The material is a little on the "dark side", but if the story is of interest to you, then by all means check it out. If not, then maybe tell some of your friends or family who might enjoy something along these lines.

Thanks!

Anthony E. Cardenas
http://anthonycardenas.blogspot.com/
http://www.facebook.com/aecardenas


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks intresting. I'll have to get it.


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool. If you do decide to get it, I'd really appreciate some feedback on it. Take care!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Anthony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

aecardenas said:


> *THE GESTALT MAN*
> A Psychological Thriller
> By
> Anthony E. Cardenas
> ...


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

Bumpidity bump bump...


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

Bumping and grinding


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

*VALENTINE'S WEEK SALE!!*

THE GESTALT MAN is available for the incredibly *low price of $0.99* now until the end of February 14th! So get it now and make your Valentine's Day celebration even more special.

THE GESTALT MAN
A Psychological Thriller
By
Anthony E. Cardenas

SYNOPSIS:
Michael Jeck suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder as a result of a series of traumatic incidents in his childhood. He has five separate and individual personalities-Kara, a brainy, intellectual woman trained as a medical examiner; Nick, an aggressive hit first ask questions later guy; Alex, the suave, sophisticated, educated man; Telly, a brainy teenager who is an expert with computers and technology; and Sara, a mute eight year old girl who creates mature, beautiful works of art to express herself.

Thanks to years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck has managed to gain control over his five other personalities, not by suppressing them, but by living with them. He then uses their specific skills and talents to form a kind of think tank, capable of effectively solving complex and difficult crimes. In this way, he and his five personalities function as a unified whole, rather than individual parts-a truly gestalt personality.

Michael Jeck is now a special agent with the FBI and has garnered a reputation as an eccentric genius that can solve any case. Recently, however, he has been unable to crack a strange series of murders that appear to be completely different but also thinly connected to each other. Concerned that his top agent may be psychologically unfit, the Assistant Director of the FBI decides to assign Jeck a partner for the very first time.

Enter Grayson O'Neal, an FBI agent from the behavioral sciences division, whose mysterious past and strange eagerness to work with Agent Jeck causes a newfound tension amongst the normal "group" dynamic.

Together, Jeck and Grayson work to solve the mystery of the serial killings, at the same time trying to come to terms with their respective pasts, and their uncertain futures.

The Gestalt Man is available in the following formats and platforms where you can sample or purchase the book:

Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Or at Smashwords, where you can sample or purchase in various formats compatible with the iPad, Nook, Kobo, Kindle, etc.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/113945

WARNING: The book is intended for mature audiences and contains graphic violence, sex and disturbing imagery. So basically if this was a movie, it would be Rated R.

Thanks!

Anthony E. Cardenas
Email: [email protected]
Blog: http://anthonycardenas.blogspot.com/
Amazon Website: http://amzn.com/e/B006LO5TH8
http://www.facebook.com/aecardenas


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

aecardenas said:


> *THE GESTALT MAN*
> A Psychological Thriller
> By
> Anthony E. Cardenas
> ...


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello. I just wanted to let the group know that _*THE GESTALT MAN*_ is available now for $0.99 (USD) or £0.75 via Amazon UK. I hope you will give it a try. Thanks!

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

aecardenas said:


> *THE GESTALT MAN*
> A Psychological Thriller
> By
> Anthony E. Cardenas
> ...


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Anthony,

This looks interesting. Gonna check it out. Thanks for the heads up. 

Griffin


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

My pleasure, Griffin. I hope you like it. Cheers!


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

aecardenas said:


> *THE GESTALT MAN*
> A Psychological Thriller
> By
> Anthony E. Cardenas
> ...


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

*THE GESTALT MAN*
A Psychological Thriller
By
Anthony E. Cardenas

*Synopsis*:
Michael Jeck suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder as a result of a series of traumatic incidents in his childhood. He has five separate and individual personalities-Kara, a brainy, intellectual woman trained as a medical examiner; Nick, an aggressive hit first ask questions later guy; Alex, the suave, sophisticated, educated man; Telly, a brainy teenager who is an expert with computers and technology; and Sara, a mute eight year old girl who creates mature, beautiful works of art to express herself.

Thanks to years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck has managed to gain control over his five other personalities, not by suppressing them, but by living with them. He then uses their specific skills and talents to form a kind of think tank, capable of effectively solving complex and difficult crimes. In this way, he and his five personalities function as a unified whole, rather than individual parts-a truly gestalt personality.

Michael Jeck is now a special agent with the FBI and has garnered a reputation as an eccentric genius that can solve any case. Recently, however, he has been unable to crack a strange series of murders that appear to be completely different but also thinly connected to each other. Concerned that his top agent may be psychologically unfit, the Assistant Director of the FBI decides to assign Jeck a partner for the very first time.

Enter Grayson O'Neal, an FBI agent from the behavioral sciences division, whose mysterious past and strange eagerness to work with Agent Jeck causes a newfound tension amongst the normal "group" dynamic.

Together, Jeck and Grayson work to solve the mystery of the serial killings, at the same time trying to come to terms with their respective pasts, and their uncertain futures.

*Warning*: If this was a movie, it would be Rated R. This work contains Violence, Sex, Disturbing Themes, and is intended for a Mature Audience.

THE GESTALT MAN is available on Amazon Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

The material is a little on the "dark side", but if the story is of interest to you, then by all means check it out. *It's only $1.99 right now.* If not, then maybe tell some of your friends or family who might enjoy something along these lines.

Thanks!

Anthony E. Cardenas
http://anthonycardenas.blogspot.com/
http://www.facebook.com/aecardenas


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!*


*THE GESTALT MAN*
A Psychological Thriller
By
Anthony E. Cardenas

*Synopsis*:
Michael Jeck suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder as a result of a series of traumatic incidents in his childhood. He has five separate and individual personalities-Kara, a brainy, intellectual woman trained as a medical examiner; Nick, an aggressive hit first ask questions later guy; Alex, the suave, sophisticated, educated man; Telly, a brainy teenager who is an expert with computers and technology; and Sara, a mute eight year old girl who creates mature, beautiful works of art to express herself.

Thanks to years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck has managed to gain control over his five other personalities, not by suppressing them, but by living with them. He then uses their specific skills and talents to form a kind of think tank, capable of effectively solving complex and difficult crimes. In this way, he and his five personalities function as a unified whole, rather than individual parts-a truly gestalt personality.

Michael Jeck is now a special agent with the FBI and has garnered a reputation as an eccentric genius that can solve any case. Recently, however, he has been unable to crack a strange series of murders that appear to be completely different but also thinly connected to each other. Concerned that his top agent may be psychologically unfit, the Assistant Director of the FBI decides to assign Jeck a partner for the very first time.

Enter Grayson O'Neal, an FBI agent from the behavioral sciences division, whose mysterious past and strange eagerness to work with Agent Jeck causes a newfound tension amongst the normal "group" dynamic.

Together, Jeck and Grayson work to solve the mystery of the serial killings, at the same time trying to come to terms with their respective pasts, and their uncertain futures.

*Warning*: If this was a movie, it would be Rated R. This work contains Violence, Sex, Disturbing Themes, and is intended for a Mature Audience.

THE GESTALT MAN is available on Amazon Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

The material is a little on the "dark side", but if the story is of interest to you, then by all means check it out. *It's only $1.99 (£1.29 UK) right now.* If not, then maybe tell some of your friends or family who might enjoy something along these lines.

Thanks!

Anthony E. Cardenas
http://anthonycardenas.blogspot.com/
http://www.facebook.com/aecardenas


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

*MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND SALE!!*

_*The Gestalt Man*_ is available for the incredibly low price of *$0.99 US (£0.75 UK) *for the next 4 days!

THE GESTALT MAN
A Psychological Thriller
By
Anthony E. Cardenas

SYNOPSIS:
Michael Jeck suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder as a result of a series of traumatic incidents in his childhood. He has five separate and individual personalities-Kara, a brainy, intellectual woman trained as a medical examiner; Nick, an aggressive hit first ask questions later guy; Alex, the suave, sophisticated, educated man; Telly, a brainy teenager who is an expert with computers and technology; and Sara, a mute eight year old girl who creates mature, beautiful works of art to express herself.

Thanks to years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck has managed to gain control over his five other personalities, not by suppressing them, but by living with them. He then uses their specific skills and talents to form a kind of think tank, capable of effectively solving complex and difficult crimes. In this way, he and his five personalities function as a unified whole, rather than individual parts-a truly gestalt personality.

Michael Jeck is now a special agent with the FBI and has garnered a reputation as an eccentric genius that can solve any case. Recently, however, he has been unable to crack a strange series of murders that appear to be completely different but also thinly connected to each other. Concerned that his top agent may be psychologically unfit, the Assistant Director of the FBI decides to assign Jeck a partner for the very first time.

Enter Grayson O'Neal, an FBI agent from the behavioral sciences division, whose mysterious past and strange eagerness to work with Agent Jeck causes a newfound tension amongst the normal "group" dynamic.

Together, Jeck and Grayson work to solve the mystery of the serial killings, at the same time trying to come to terms with their respective pasts, and their uncertain futures.

The Gestalt Man is available in the following formats and platforms where you can sample or purchase the book:

Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Or at Smashwords, where you can sample or purchase in various formats compatible with the iPad, Nook, Kobo, Kindle, etc.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/113945

*WARNING*: The book is intended for mature audiences and contains graphic violence, sex and disturbing imagery. So basically if this was a movie, it would be Rated R.

Thanks!

Anthony E. Cardenas
Email: [email protected]
Blog: http://anthonycardenas.blogspot.com/
Amazon Website: http://amzn.com/e/B006LO5TH8
http://www.facebook.com/aecardenas


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

*FATHER'S DAY SALE!!*

_*THE GESTALT MAN*_ is available for the incredibly low price of *$1.75 US (£1.13 UK)* for today only! This will make a great gift for Dad.

*THE GESTALT MAN*
A Psychological Thriller
By
Anthony E. Cardenas

SYNOPSIS:
Michael Jeck suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder as a result of a series of traumatic incidents in his childhood. He has five separate and individual personalities-Kara, a brainy, intellectual woman trained as a medical examiner; Nick, an aggressive hit first ask questions later guy; Alex, the suave, sophisticated, educated man; Telly, a brainy teenager who is an expert with computers and technology; and Sara, a mute eight year old girl who creates mature, beautiful works of art to express herself.

Thanks to years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck has managed to gain control over his five other personalities, not by suppressing them, but by living with them. He then uses their specific skills and talents to form a kind of think tank, capable of effectively solving complex and difficult crimes. In this way, he and his five personalities function as a unified whole, rather than individual parts-a truly gestalt personality.

Michael Jeck is now a special agent with the FBI and has garnered a reputation as an eccentric genius that can solve any case. Recently, however, he has been unable to crack a strange series of murders that appear to be completely different but also thinly connected to each other. Concerned that his top agent may be psychologically unfit, the Assistant Director of the FBI decides to assign Jeck a partner for the very first time.

Enter Grayson O'Neal, an FBI agent from the behavioral sciences division, whose mysterious past and strange eagerness to work with Agent Jeck causes a newfound tension amongst the normal "group" dynamic.

Together, Jeck and Grayson work to solve the mystery of the serial killings, at the same time trying to come to terms with their respective pasts, and their uncertain futures.

The Gestalt Man is available in the following formats and platforms where you can sample or purchase the book:

Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M

Barnes & Noble Nook:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-gestalt-man-anthony-cardenas/1108000761?ean=2940013848634&itm=1&usri=the+gestalt+man

Or at Smashwords, where you can sample or purchase in various formats compatible with the iPad, Nook, Kobo, Kindle, etc.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/113945

*WARNING*: The book is intended for mature audiences and contains graphic violence, sex and disturbing imagery. So basically if this was a movie, it would be Rated R.

Thanks!


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

*FATHER'S DAY SALE!!*

_*THE GESTALT MAN*_ is available for the incredibly low price of *$0.99 US (£0.75 UK)* from now til July 5th!

*THE GESTALT MAN*
A Psychological Thriller
By
Anthony E. Cardenas

SYNOPSIS:
Michael Jeck suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder as a result of a series of traumatic incidents in his childhood. He has five separate and individual personalities-Kara, a brainy, intellectual woman trained as a medical examiner; Nick, an aggressive hit first ask questions later guy; Alex, the suave, sophisticated, educated man; Telly, a brainy teenager who is an expert with computers and technology; and Sara, a mute eight year old girl who creates mature, beautiful works of art to express herself.

Thanks to years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck has managed to gain control over his five other personalities, not by suppressing them, but by living with them. He then uses their specific skills and talents to form a kind of think tank, capable of effectively solving complex and difficult crimes. In this way, he and his five personalities function as a unified whole, rather than individual parts-a truly gestalt personality.

Michael Jeck is now a special agent with the FBI and has garnered a reputation as an eccentric genius that can solve any case. Recently, however, he has been unable to crack a strange series of murders that appear to be completely different but also thinly connected to each other. Concerned that his top agent may be psychologically unfit, the Assistant Director of the FBI decides to assign Jeck a partner for the very first time.

Enter Grayson O'Neal, an FBI agent from the behavioral sciences division, whose mysterious past and strange eagerness to work with Agent Jeck causes a newfound tension amongst the normal "group" dynamic.

Together, Jeck and Grayson work to solve the mystery of the serial killings, at the same time trying to come to terms with their respective pasts, and their uncertain futures.

The Gestalt Man is available in the following formats and platforms where you can sample or purchase the book:

Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M

Barnes & Noble Nook:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-gestalt-man-anthony-cardenas/1108000761?ean=2940013848634&itm=1&usri=the+gestalt+man

Or at Smashwords, where you can sample or purchase in various formats compatible with the iPad, Nook, Kobo, Kindle, etc.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/113945

*WARNING*: The book is intended for mature audiences and contains graphic violence, sex and disturbing imagery. So basically if this was a movie, it would be Rated R.

Thanks!


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The Gestalt Man has a new cover! A print version coming soon.


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The Kindle eBook edition of *The Gestalt Man *is available FREE for the next 48 hours. *The Gestalt Man* tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have various expertise) to solve violent crimes.

Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

See what some Amazon readers are saying about *The Gestalt Man*:

_"I loved this book! I read it in less than 24 hours, giving up other recreation time to read. It was like having the entire cast of 'Criminal Minds' inhabiting one body."
-DeLea Buchanan

"Without giving away too much of the plot, I will say that it has so many twists and turns and so many surprises that I found myself gasping and saying, OMG!! "
-authorpholloway

"I took a chance on this new author's first book & am very glad I did. It was an excellent mystery with a very interesting hero."
-James S. MacLachlan_

*The Gestalt Man* tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have various expertise) to solve violent crimes.

Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The Kindle eBook edition of The Gestalt Man is available FREE for the next three days. The Gestalt Man tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have various expertise) to solve violent crimes.

Readers are saying "It was like having the entire cast of 'Criminal Minds' inhabiting one body&#8230;" and "&#8230;it has so many twists and turns and so many surprises that I found myself gasping and saying, OMG!!"

Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The Kindle eBook edition of *The Gestalt Man* is available for *$0.99 US (£0.75 UK)* from now til Friday in celebration of Thanksgiving Day!

*The Gestalt Man* tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have various expertise) to solve violent crimes.

Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The Kindle eBook edition of *The Gestalt Man* is on *sale for 0.99 US (£0.75 UK)* The Gestalt Man tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have various expertise) to solve violent crimes.

Readers are saying "It was like having the entire cast of 'Criminal Minds' inhabiting one body&#8230;" and "&#8230;it has so many twists and turns and so many surprises that I found myself gasping and saying, OMG!!"

Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The Kindle eBook edition of *The Gestalt Man* is still available for *0.99 US (£0.75 UK)*. The Gestalt Man tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have various expertise) to solve violent crimes.

Readers are saying "It was like having the entire cast of 'Criminal Minds' inhabiting one body&#8230;" and "&#8230;it has so many twists and turns and so many surprises that I found myself gasping and saying, OMG!!"

Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The Kindle eBook edition of *The Gestalt Man* is available for *FREE* from Feb. 14th-16th in celebration of Valentine's! The Gestalt Man tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have various expertise) to solve violent crimes.

Readers are saying "It was like having the entire cast of 'Criminal Minds' inhabiting one body&#8230;" and "&#8230;it has so many twists and turns and so many surprises that I found myself gasping and saying, OMG!!"

So spread the love!

Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The Kindle eBook edition of *The Gestalt Man* is available for *0.99 US (£0.75 UK)*. The Gestalt Man tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have various expertise) to solve violent crimes.

Readers are saying "It was like having the entire cast of 'Criminal Minds' inhabiting one body&#8230;" and "&#8230;it has so many twists and turns and so many surprises that I found myself gasping and saying, OMG!!"

Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The paperback edition of [*The Gestalt Man* is now available for *$7.50 (£5.39)*. Killing a tree never felt so good. 

*The Gestalt Man* tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have various expertise) to solve violent crimes.

Readers are saying "It was like having the entire cast of 'Criminal Minds' inhabiting one body&#8230;" and "&#8230;it has so many twists and turns and so many surprises that I found myself gasping and saying, OMG!!"

Amazon (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M (Kindle edition, *[size=10pt]$1.50*[/size])
http://amzn.com/1470004380 (Paperback edition, *$7.50* )

Amazon (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M (Kindle edition, *£1.01*)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1470004380 (Paperback edition, *£5.39*[/color])


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The Kindle edition of *The Gestalt Man* is available *FREE* this Memorial Day Weekend!

*The Gestalt Man* tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have various expertise) to solve violent crimes.

Readers are saying "It was like having the entire cast of 'Criminal Minds' inhabiting one body&#8230;" and "&#8230;it has so many twists and turns and so many surprises that I found myself gasping and saying, OMG!!"

Amazon (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M (Kindle edition, *[size=10pt] FREE *[/size])
http://amzn.com/1470004380 (Paperback edition, *$7.50* )

Amazon (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M (Kindle edition, * FREE *)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1470004380 (Paperback edition, *£5.39*)


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Anthony, I liked the look of this so have just downloaded it.

An added bonus is that it was free!

I have a long reading list at the moment, but will be happy to leave a review when I've finished it.

Thank you,
Helen


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

Helen Laycock said:


> Anthony, I liked the look of this so have just downloaded it.
> 
> An added bonus is that it was free!
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving it a shot, Helen. I hope you enjoy it.

And I completely understand about long reading lists. There's too many great books to read and not enough time to read them all. And, of course, I am a slow reader, preferring to savor the words rather than burn through them as fast as I can. So my reading list is pretty large, too. So I thank you for considering posting a review when you've finished.


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The Kindle eBook edition of *The Gestalt Man* is available for *1.99 US (£1.31 UK)*. The Gestalt Man tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have a wide range of talent and expertise) to solve violent crimes.

See what readers are saying:

_"Disturbing but thrilling...the story is well thought out with twists and turns all leading towards a neat and believable conclusion, albeit somewhat horrific."
_
_"It was like having the entire cast of 'Criminal Minds' inhabiting one body&#8230;" 
_
_"&#8230;it has so many twists and turns and so many surprises that I found myself gasping and saying, OMG!!"
_
Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M

[/quote]


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The Kindle eBook edition of *The Gestalt Man* is available for *1.99 US (£1.31 UK)*. The Gestalt Man tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have a wide range of talent and expertise) to solve violent crimes.

See what readers are saying:

_"Disturbing but thrilling...the story is well thought out with twists and turns all leading towards a neat and believable conclusion, albeit somewhat horrific."
_
_"It was like having the entire cast of 'Criminal Minds' inhabiting one body&#8230;" 
_
_"&#8230;it has so many twists and turns and so many surprises that I found myself gasping and saying, OMG!!"
_
Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The Kindle eBook edition of *The Gestalt Man* is available for *$0.99 US (£0.99 UK)*. The price goes back up to $2.99 US (£2.05 UK) in 4 days, 23:17:58&#8230;and counting!

The Gestalt Man tells the story of Special Agent Michael Jeck of the FBI, who suffers from severe dissociative identity disorder (aka Multiple Personalities). After years of experimental psychotherapy, Jeck is now able to work effectively together with his five other personalities (who have a wide range of talent and expertise) to solve violent crimes.

See what readers are saying:

_"Disturbing but thrilling...the story is well thought out with twists and turns all leading towards a neat and believable conclusion, albeit somewhat horrific."
_
_"It was like having the entire cast of 'Criminal Minds' inhabiting one body&#8230;" 
_
_"&#8230;it has so many twists and turns and so many surprises that I found myself gasping and saying, OMG!!"
_
Amazon Kindle (US):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006L8SO1M

Amazon Kindle (UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L8SO1M


----------

